# Fremdrechner steuern



## hoscha123 (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin der Horst und treibe mich schon seit längerer Zeit leseseitig hier herum. Habe auch schon viele Antworten gefunden.

Stehe aber jetzt vor einer schwierigen Frage.:
Habe mehrere XP-Rechner (mit vollen Verwaltungsrechten usw.) in einem funktionierenden Netzwerk. 
Nun möchte ich z.B. vom 1.Rechner per irgendeinen Protokoll einen Browser auf dem 2.Rechner mit einer definierten http-Adresse starten lassen.

Wie könnte man sowas anstellen? Mit welcher Art von Verbindung müsste man arbeiten?
Dies sollte nicht durch ein Programm erstellt werden (das wär ja nicht so schwierig). 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich Antworten bekommen würde

Horst


----------



## franz007 (15. Januar 2006)

Wenn du XPpro hast wiso verwendest du nich einfach den Remotedesktop

Damit kannst du voll auf den anderen PC zugreifen.


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Januar 2006)

moin


Kannst dir auch mal TinyVNC angucken, bzw. mal generell über VNC informieren.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## hoscha123 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten, habe mich scheinbar unklar ausgedrückt.
Mit VNC, PCAnywhere, Remotedesktop usw. ist das natürlich leicht zu bewerkstelligen.
Ich möchte aber durch eine Webseite (Link- Computer1) etwas in Gang setzen, dass wiederum einen Mechanismus in Gang setzt, wo halt auf dem Fremdrechner(Computer2) wiederum der IExplorer mit einer definierten http-Adresse angesprochen und gestartet wird. Dies soll nichts illegales sein(z.B. Hackertools).

Habe es mit einer Batchdatei(welche den IE oder etwas anderes startet) auf Computer2 probiert. Die Batch-Datei wird auch angesprochen aber es wird nichts gestartet.
Auch mit php via exec($command)-Befehl funktioniert es nicht.
Auch über das Netzwerk(UNC-Pfad) z.B.: \\computer2\zugang\start.bat funktioniert es nicht.
Hoffe ich habe mich diesmal etwas klarer ausgedrückt.

vielleich bis auf weitere Hilfe.... Horst


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Januar 2006)

Such mal nach RPC (Remote Procedure Call), das koennte Dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## hoscha123 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort....
werde mich mal damit beschäftigen!

bis dahin Horst


----------

